# Supplements for Patellas?



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there anything I can give for luxating patellas? I see that Lila's bother her sometimes when she is running. The vet knows about them and had suggested going up and down stairs and hills to build strength there, but we already do that everyday. What else can I do?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Add in chicken feet and I fed lot's of tripe/trachea. My girl had luxated twice and my vet wanted me to have surgery but I wanted a more natural way and I swam her once a week with a therapist for about a 1 1/2 yrs. She has never had a problem since.


----------

